# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  conio.h pour linux

## abdelilah

bonjour tout le monde

voici le lien http://sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/lib...conio-1.02.tgz

----------


## Thierry Chappuis

Voil la page du projet: http://www.gerald-friedland.de/projects_old.html.

Il apparat dans "Old projects". Quelqu'un sait-il si ce projet est toujours maintenu?

Thierry

----------


## toxcct

> bonjour tout le monde
> 
> voici le lien http://sunsite.unc.edu/pub/Linux/lib...conio-1.02.tgz


et alors quoi ? on est sens faire quoi avec ca ?!  ::sm::

----------


## souviron34

pourquoi vouloir prendre quelque chose de "port mais non portable", alors qu'il y a tout ce qu'il faut de standard et portable ????????

----------

